# DOS program - very slow to start, then OK



## silversmith (May 4, 2002)

My office program uses DOS. On my home XP computer when I start the program, there is a 15-20 second delay (black screen) and then the program runs normally. This does not occur with the same program on 3 other XP computers, so I am convinced there is a registry or other configuration issue, If have fiddled with the start icon settings, and the registry HKLM ... WOW printer time out setting - no luck.
Any ideas most appreciated. Thanks.
Peter S


----------



## silversmith (May 4, 2002)

Thanks - I note further that for a split second, just before the DOS program finally starts, the black screen says:" Bad Command or File Name." Thus the delay I'm seeing is a time out as the the program is looking to for something first that it can't find (but doesn't need, since then the program works normally).
I've looked at the PATH and the like. Any other thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

